# New Jam Tracks available online



## starman (Mar 29, 2011)

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/album/canadian-jam-tracks-vol-1./id473286542

Jam tracks recorded by James Anthony and friends. No lead line. Jazz, Blues, Funk, Country and Rock tracks to jam along with. Recorded with live musicians in James Anthony pro studio, Burlington Ontario. For all you solo musicians who need some pro backing buddies to play along with. Click the link and check out these brilliant jam tracks.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

That is awesome. I'm going to have to get a few of those.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounded great. Commencing download. Thanks!!


----------



## starman (Mar 29, 2011)

Great... Please share the link with your friends. Enjoy.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Great sounding!


----------



## starman (Mar 29, 2011)

Check this out http://www.canadianjamtracks.com/


----------

